#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Server Side Technologies >  >  Is it a time to move to cloud Service ?

## Assassin

In fact, moving to cloud services is more sensible in one or more cases.

The server hardware of the company is almost 5 years old or older.Microsoft Office and Enterprise EA are about to end.The hosting services contract is about to be renewed / renegotiated.IT service contracts must be renewed / renegotiated.Recent acquisition / merger with a new entity with a non-standard IT environment.

*Are you planned to move to cloud Service? Why ?*

----------

